# Help my pigeon flew away :(



## rayluv (Oct 26, 2011)

I am new here and have not set up my profile, however I would appreciate any help offered

I believe he is an owl pigeon... however he has feathered legs and also resembles an oriental frill. 
He flew away yesterday. He has been living free, only cooped at night. He adopted us a few months ago and has stayed near us, always trying to get in the house. I accidentally left him out overnight (in a mud room) and in the morning put him outside. He followed a family member down the driveway and then back to the house. Then she went inside and he waited a few minutes before flying off towards a neighbors house. I saw all of this because it was caught on camera. He is a clumsy flier and the neighbors do not get along with anyone in the neighborhood so I don't know how to find out if they have him. I am worried that because he is so sweet they will just catch and cage him. 
Can anyone recommend anything I can do to help him get home?


----------



## yearsexperience (Nov 21, 2009)

Give it some time, but keep an eye out and dont give up looking for him. Beautiful bird though - - If it spent most of its time on the ground, something may have gotten him/her. 

Dont give up, Keep looking.


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Maybe you should go ahead and ask your neighbors if the bird is on their yard? Forget the disagreement (/or whatever), just focus on finding the bird! I don't know what kind of neighborhood you live in, but maybe you could even put a few 'missing' signs around? Might sound funny, but you said the bird was a clumsy flyer, so she could be somewhere close-by.. ?? Other than that, just wait and keep your eyes open... It's a beautiful bird and I hope she's OK! 

Please let us know what happens, GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Definitely ask your neighbors and put up flyers around your neighborhood. If a poor flyer he probably didn't go far and he will look to humans for food. 

But I'm sad to say, it's most likely a predator got him. Hawks are abundant at this time of year and they are deadly, especially to fancy pigeons that don't fly well. I realize you didn't know this, but fancy and/or pet pigeons should NEVER be allowed to fly free. It's like letting your dog out to run on the freeway. The reason he kept trying to get in the house is because he wanted shelter. Fancy pigeons are kept in pigeon lofts with plenty of room to stretch their wings in a protected environment.

If you do manage to get him back, please don't let him loose again. It's much too dangerous, especially in fall and winter when there are more hawks around. It wouldn't cost a lot to build a small aviary where he can safely enjoy the great outdoors. Hopefully he's okay and will return.


----------



## rayluv (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone,
I really think he is at my neighbors and it is kind of like a compound and they are unstable people who hate me, if I asked and they did have him I truly believe they would lie and keep him to spite me. 
However I am working on getting someone they will talk to and who can gain access to the property to find out if he is there and to get him back. 
I realize now that I should have either built an aviary sooner... I was looking for something premade and portable because I do not plan on staying here. I should have at least gotten a bird cage inside the house  I really hope it wasn't a hawk. The thing that gives me hope is that he spent at least two months outside during the days and cooped at night, during this time he never flew in the direction of the neighbors house. The day he left he flew directly over there, and they were up and outside... and he is kind of loud when he flies so I know they would have noticed.
They have LOTS of caged animals, some wild, and tons of spare cages sitting around...so this gives me hope. 
Anyhow, I will keep watching, hoping, and working on getting someone over there... and I will make the fliers...good idea!
Thanks again everyone!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

rayluv said:


> Thanks everyone,
> I really think he is at my neighbors and it is kind of like a compound and they are unstable people who hate me, if I asked and they did have him I truly believe they would lie and keep him to spite me.
> However I am working on getting someone they will talk to and who can gain access to the property to find out if he is there and to get him back.
> I realize now that I should have either built an aviary sooner... I was looking for something premade and portable because I do not plan on staying here. I should have at least gotten a bird cage inside the house  I really hope it wasn't a hawk. The thing that gives me hope is that he spent at least two months outside during the days and cooped at night, during this time he never flew in the direction of the neighbors house. The day he left he flew directly over there, and they were up and outside... and he is kind of loud when he flies so I know they would have noticed.
> ...


 Well if they dont have him Im guessing a hawk got him as this time of year is the worst for hawks in just about every area there is .


----------

